# Use of arabs in breeding, sports horse



## lizness (26 August 2010)

Hello,
Was just wondering today about how much arabs are used as a cross, after looking at whirlwinds lovely arab stallion and arab x. I know Tamarillo had quite a bit of arab in him, but have they been used much more in sports horse breeding. I think i think they used to be used to refine plainer horses, but have they come out of fashion?
Liz


----------



## eventrider23 (26 August 2010)

They are definitely still being used in sports horse breeding.  Biddesden stud who bred and own Tamarillo are still breeding PB Arab sport horses including the PB stallion Persiflage.  Plus the stallion H Tobago is being used on a lot of WB mares with super results.  The Trakehner stud book also still accept Arabs in the book and so they are definitely still being used to improve breeds.


----------



## Smile_and_Wave (26 August 2010)

personally i think the arab should be a little mroe widely used in some circles to lighten the frame and add a little refinement to alot of horse breeds whihc have become very heavy built, we have an Anglo Arab broodmare at work and she has bred some absoultely stunning lighter weight warmblood crosses with Mooiman that have the most fantastic movement and also presence but without being heavy i dont like heavy built horses,


----------



## almorton (27 August 2010)

i like arab as long as theres not too much arab! my little un, 6yo is full KWPN papered, foal book, yet her grandsire is full arab. you can tell by the ears, and she never gets tired! 





i hope this isnt massive!


----------



## Montyforever (27 August 2010)

My friend has a stunning arab x irish sports x thoroughbred. Hes excelled in showing, jumping, dressage, equitation (sp?) and eventing 
Hes not too fine and hes around 16.2hh i think, i think arab blood can make any breed better but thats my opinion.


----------



## magic104 (27 August 2010)

The French use arabs just look at the SF.  Tamarillo is based on performance arabs, & that is what some people forget.  His sire Tarnik evented as did his dam Mellita, they were not just show arabs.  I have been looking for a decent AA stallion to use on a TB mare & so far now that Fairlyn Gemini has passed there is nothing that catches the eye.  Years ago I used an AA who had raced sucessfully, hunted, show jumped & gone XC.  The resulting offspring was the most honest horse over jumps & the easiest horse to deal with I have ever owned.  The Trakehner has plenty of arab blood, though you dont see it being used much now.  They add toughness & stamina, but use one that has proved itself to have the heart to perform, whether that is endurance, dressage, racing, etc.  Tamarillo was bred for a purpose, his breeding was thought out & not just thrown together.


----------



## Faithkat (27 August 2010)

I'm hoping that an Arab/AA influence does work in a sports horse.  I bred my AA mare to a showjumping WB hoping to get an eventer.  My reasoning was the speed. agility and stamina of the Arab and TB coupled with the sire's SJ ability would produce a good eventer.  Only time will tell (if someone will take her on for me . . . . . anyone . . . . she's 3 now???!)

As an aside - Tamarillo also did well in the show ring as a youngster.  He won the Part-bred championship at Malvern AHS show as a 3 year old and was runner-up (I think, will need to look it up) as a 2 year old


----------



## Rollin (27 August 2010)

I am delighted with my first Shagya Arab x Cleveland Bay.  If my Shagya colt is approved for the Shagya Stud book I will do this again.

Ramzes foaled in 1937 was by the TB Rittersporn out of the Shagya mare Jordi.

The Shagya Foundation Stud in Hungary claims Shagya blood lines for Milton, Ratina Z, Rembrandt and Corso.


----------



## odd1 (27 August 2010)

i think a bit of arab blood is a good thing as others have said adds lightness and they have great movement and very kind.

my horse would/could be classed as a sports horse i suppose - he is part arab, his dam was bavarian by jalisco jnr (jalisco) and his sire is pure arab red warrior (stood up in aberdeenshire)
he turns his hoof to most things, dressage & showing being the main things but that more me than him, he has a fab jump (when in the mood!) 

http://www.animalsnapperphotography...ory=gallery/shows/SRGAHS/eveperform&start=672


----------



## gadetra (27 August 2010)

I definately think the arab has a lot to add. I personally have used an arab, Red House Condor on one of my broodmares to refine and lighten. the resulting foals (now 3 and 4) are stunning. The first one is quite araby and the second looks like an IDxTB. 
I think egyptian and crabbet arabs are most suitable, in that they have more bone and proper behinds. Both of my youngsters have powerful engines and great hard legs and feet.
The Sf is very influenced by the arab, as are some French racehorses-there was a winner in Cheltenham(sp?) a year ago that had arab way back in his breeding-I can't rememer his name now but he was a novice chaser I think.
The Selle Francais are no 1 in showjumping in the WBSH rankings and rapidly catching us up in the eventing rankings too so they can't be bad!!
Also as a prolific refiner of breeds the arab comes out on top. I still think you can see their influence in the modern Connemara in the head I think.


----------



## cruiseline (27 August 2010)

We are adding WB to our retired international endurance arabian mares  Our first foal was born this year out of a pure bred mare (Peleng/Aswan) by our WB stallion Legrande and to say we are delighted with the resulting foal is an understatement.













Our mares are all proven performers in their own right and were retired sound from internationl competition. As we are breeding mainly for endurance performers, I prefer to use an arabian mare with a WB stallion. However, I think the performance arabian stallion is very under estimated by mare owners, there are lots of positive qualities they bring forward.


----------



## LEC (27 August 2010)

My horse is by Weltjunge who has classic hannovarian lines from weltmeyer and has a lot of AA from the dam. 

http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10438220


----------



## NeverSayNever (27 August 2010)

my lad is a 15.2hh sport horse, registered with sport horse soc of GB. His sire is Accondy and his Dam is ArabxHighland...  the Arab lines are Gainsborough, but I havent been able to find out anymore about them.












he is a nicest most genuine horse ive ever met


----------



## lizness (27 August 2010)

Thankls for the replies, anymore input would be interesting.
Another idea for a stallion for my mare when I put her in foal


----------



## eventrider23 (27 August 2010)

He is gorgeous NeverSayNever!


----------



## Evadiva1514 (27 August 2010)

This is my young Arab x Trakehner mare. Her sire was a pure bred arab who had done well in endurance and was a 'Sky Arabian' and came from the famous Sky Crusader line. Her dam was a Trakehner mare who is by Downlands Hasardeur. My mare is rather fine and has the paces of a warmblood with the speed, intelligence and willlingness of the arab coming through... Im thrilled to bits with her and wouldn't hesitate to have another part bred arab. Here's my girl (apologies for the overload of photos):


----------



## almorton (27 August 2010)

magic10 - have you looked at Fairlyn Falcon? i used to own him, hes by Fairlyn Gemini, and i think he stands down south now somewhere. he was nicely put together, big movement and very sweet. he never did much performance wise but had a good show record, he was too old when i got him to start really but he would have evented etc. nice horse.


----------



## Hanovarian Mare (27 August 2010)

I also have a part-bred arab eventer, he's only 5 yo but qualified to go to the federal championships in Germany next week - can't wait. Here his website www.horsearena.co.uk. His breed has only been approved 2 years ago to take part in this event, so it is still quite rare amongst the other warmblood breeds and will be very interesting how the other breeders react, also because of his colour.


----------



## Jade&Syrah (27 August 2010)

I do like arabs and think they have a lot of talent in the right hands. I am personally a fan of putting arab lines into the sport horse, to help with the stamina and also they have the abilty to be just as good and other horses. I do think that some people (such as my old college tutor) are highly against them and put them down. 

x


----------



## sdoherty (28 August 2010)

i was never a big fan of arabs until the purebred stallion "red house condor" came to live with us a few years ago and now i think every mare should be crossed with an arab. ive got a daughter and three of condors sons and curiosity is making me want to keep them all. they seem to last forever, condors 24 and he's still ridden and acts like a 3 yr old out on the roads. i def think more effort should be put into encouraging people to use arabs to improve their breeds.


----------



## marmalade76 (28 August 2010)

Arabs do go on for years! My aunt's 1/2 arab mare was still SJing (only unaff) at 27 and the second from right in my sig is also 1/2 arab, 31 and looks nothing like her age!

Toughness, soundness, intelligence and longevity are qualities arabs have in spades, often forgotten these days I think.


----------



## magic104 (28 August 2010)

Toughness, soundness, intelligence and longevity are qualities arabs have in spades, often forgotten these days I think.

Hardly surprising, how many times does an Arab stallion get a mention when someone on here for instance asks about a stallion for my mare?  I dont think it helps that there is little promotion when they do appear in a horses breeding, or that they are not thought of as show jumpers or eventers in their own right.  Most owners of Arab stallions seem to confine them to the showing areana or perhaps endurance, racing or lower end dressage.  How many times do you see a full Arab stallion eventing or show jumping?  The AHS run a premium scheme, but it only gets promoted in a few equine magazine at the start of the breeding season.  My own PB had Crabbet breeding on the dam side a Arab x Welsh & her sire was an AA by Hassani Of Fairfield.  If my 4yo PB Trak had been a filly then I would be looking at an AA or Romarnic Ranger.   As I said before when a horse is classed as a PB the breeding can be lost as the horse may well be classed as one of the WB breeds or SHGB.


----------



## magic104 (28 August 2010)

Further to the lost breeding, ie PBA's not being recognised is (if the info is correct that is) King's Mistress by Louella Inschallah II.  Inshcallah II is recorded as Hanoverian yet he is by Inschallah an AA bred in France by the AA Israel ex of AA Resena.  There are many other examples & I am sure others on here can give us some more.


----------



## lizness (28 August 2010)

Thanks for all the interesting replies, it seems that they may be very overlooked.
Looking back through some older horse and equitation books i have arabs are often featured in these as examples of good riding horses.
So an arab or anglo arab would be a good cross for an everyday low level or riding club horse (ie not proffesional) for the toughness, longeivity and intelligence.
I have an apppaloosa x cob and think an arab or arab cross may do well to add quality to her, although breeding is not an option at the min is nice to window shop!
L


----------



## pintoarabian (29 August 2010)

I have been an advocate of using Arabian blood in my own sport horse breeding programme for over 35 years. The hundreds of trophies, and thousands of rosettes, won bear testament to its success. I have a number of First Premium graded sport horses gracing my fields and all of them have relatively high percentages of Arabian blood. The Grading Inspectors from the Dutch Warmblood Studbook were loud in their praise and explained that a growing number of Dutch breeders are now using Arabian blood to refine the Warmblood. For quality, nimbleness, intelligence, speed and stamina, there is nothing to beat the Arabian, in my opinion. Below is an example. Ruby Shy was graded First Premium as a foal. Her dam is also First Premium and Ster graded. She is a multiple winner of jumping classes, her agility enabling her to shave vital seconds off her rivals' times.


----------



## volatis (29 August 2010)

I think the warmblood breeders are often a little wary of using an arab in the first generation as the demand from the buyers for usch a foal is not as strong. However some arab blood back another generation or two does give you that soundness and toughness etc mentioned above, but without alienating the buyers. I know I have an arab stallion in mind for next season for oen of my Trakehner mares, with the aim of breeding a filly to retain in the broodmare herd


----------



## Hollycat (29 August 2010)

I live in Hungary and I have seen and ridden some stunning shagya arabs. A lot taller and more substantial than the arabs we are often used to seeing in the UK.  They move nicely in more of a sportshorse manner.  If I have the money I would be very tempted to bring one home with me as a sportshorse.  In a recent horse festival there was a shagya stallion competeing in the GP dressage comp.  I don't know if he was a purebred but he looked it and was stunning. I think that sort of arab would cross very nicely with a warmblood mare to produce a sportshorse


----------



## cruiseline (29 August 2010)

Hollycat said:



			I live in Hungary and I have seen and ridden some stunning shagya arabs. A lot taller and more substantial than the arabs we are often used to seeing in the UK.  They move nicely in more of a sportshorse manner.  If I have the money I would be very tempted to bring one home with me as a sportshorse.  In a recent horse festival there was a shagya stallion competeing in the GP dressage comp.  I don't know if he was a purebred but he looked it and was stunning. I think that sort of arab would cross very nicely with a warmblood mare to produce a sportshorse 

Click to expand...

I would second the Shagya Arabian, they are strong and do have substance, but they still retain the athleticism and grace , I just adore our shagya broodmare, I always call her our little warmblood arabian (she is just a fraction under 16 hands). 

I don't think there is a shagya arabian stallion standing in the UK, if anyone knows differently, I would love to hear about him.


----------



## Hollycat (29 August 2010)

Maybe I should bring one home. Helped at the vetting of a gorgeous young stallion destined for top level endurance.  Sold for only 2500 Euros!!!!!


----------



## Rollin (29 August 2010)

Hollycat said:



			I live in Hungary and I have seen and ridden some stunning shagya arabs. A lot taller and more substantial than the arabs we are often used to seeing in the UK.  They move nicely in more of a sportshorse manner.  If I have the money I would be very tempted to bring one home with me as a sportshorse.  In a recent horse festival there was a shagya stallion competeing in the GP dressage comp.  I don't know if he was a purebred but he looked it and was stunning. I think that sort of arab would cross very nicely with a warmblood mare to produce a sportshorse 

Click to expand...

Did you actually get to Babolna Hollycat??  Here is my colt at two.  His dam is from Babolna and is a daughter of Paris.







and this is the result of crossing a Shagya Stallion with a Cleveland Bay 3 months old







This is my other mare ex Babolna she is a daughter of Pamina


----------



## Hollycat (29 August 2010)

Oooooh - your horses look fab Rollin.  I really like the cleaveland bay x.  What a fantastic sort!

Haven't got there yet but have been to a few private farms, including one big private stud that had over 100 mares just out grazing in one pasture.  Really lovely to see.  The stallions were gorgeous.  They had a mix of arab beauty with sportshorse athleticism that really caught my eye.  I have always had fond memories of arabs and arab crosses as a child but I do adore my warmbloods and I really surprised myself that I was so taken with some of the shagya's I have seen and riddn over here.

There was little I could fault on this young stallion at the vetting.  Wonderful confirmation and movement. Ok not the power and suspension of a warmblood but he made up for it in correctness.  He also had a nice temprement - lots of presence and definately a stallion, but kind and easy to handle in just a halter.


----------



## Orangehorse (29 August 2010)

H & H did a series of famous and successful horses on the inside back page for quite a long time, not just competition horses but hunters, any sort really, and it was very interesting to note that quite a high proportion of them had some Arab not far back in their breeding.


----------



## Rollin (29 August 2010)

Hollycat it was the temperament that got me.  I was quite nervous of walking into a stable with a strange stallion but the stud director assured me that none of their stallions would bite or kick - they were so gentle yet full of spirit when trotted up.


----------



## Hollycat (29 August 2010)

Well I looked like something out of a 50's sc-fi movie with my protective gear on, there were dogs running about barking and other stallions just meters away and this boy stood like a lamb for his x-rays in just a halter.

As I get older I want a nice moving beautiful horse - but one that is pretty calm and reliable temprement wise.  There are lots of nice warmbloods that fit this bill, but I am very taken with the shagya's and you can get fantastic quality at a good price over here (certainly at the moment).  I have no ambitions to compete at top level any more.  I just want a nice reliable friend that will stay sound and be easy to keep but at the same time  that I won't feel is less of a good horse that the really good comp horses I've ridden/owned in the past if that makes sense


----------



## Rollin (30 August 2010)

Yes Hollycat that makes perfect sense.  I am now an oap and not a brave rider so I do not want to be overhorsed.  I have to say riding a Shagya was a bit of a shock after the armchair comfort of a CB though.  O'Bajan in particular is so 'slim'.

I am committed to rare breeds also which is why I have CB's and Shagya's.  Also both have closed stud books so you know what you are getting.  It is a bit of a co-incidence but the Queen helped save the CB and used them in the Royal Mews;  the Shagya is often called Royal and Rare because the Imperial Guard of the Haspburgs always rode Shagyas.

I hope you are enjoying Hungary - we found the people very warm and friendly.


----------



## cruiseline (30 August 2010)

As we are on the Shagya arabian theme 

I thought yo might like to see our mare.

She was retired for breeding from competitive endurance racing at 14 sound and is now 17 years old.

Seen here in training







With her 2008 filly foal.


----------



## magic104 (30 August 2010)

Further examples - White Girl by Bajar ex of a Trak mare Wiga so reg as a Trakehner, pulled out of the XC at 1996 Atlanta Olympics.  Jaegermeister II a grd son of Gazal & a Bronze Medal winner.   Yet when people think of them they dont think PBA, which I think is a shame.  There are so many examples & the Shagya has an edge over the Arab as on the whole it is thought a better sports horse type then the Arab.  All I know is I have spent months trying to find a decent Arab, AA or even Shagya with size and compeition blood lines & have drawn a blank in the UK.  You cant just say there is a nice 16hh Arab, it has to suit the mare in conformation & temperment.  So the search goes on.


----------



## Rollin (30 August 2010)

magic104 said:



			Further examples - White Girl by Bajar ex of a Trak mare Wiga so reg as a Trakehner, pulled out of the XC at 1996 Atlanta Olympics.  Jaegermeister II a grd son of Gazal & a Bronze Medal winner.   Yet when people think of them they dont think PBA, which I think is a shame.  There are so many examples & the Shagya has an edge over the Arab as on the whole it is thought a better sports horse type then the Arab.  All I know is I have spent months trying to find a decent Arab, AA or even Shagya with size and compeition blood lines & have drawn a blank in the UK.  You cant just say there is a nice 16hh Arab, it has to suit the mare in conformation & temperment.  So the search goes on.
		
Click to expand...

I also drew a blank in the UK which is why I went to Hungary.  When I was looking there had been (as far as I know) only one Shagya Stallion standing in the UK.  He was owned by Henri Wynmalen who certainly used him for dressage.  HW was awarded a Gold Medal by BHS. The stallion called BASA Shagya XII-3 was the great great grandsire of Aston Answer Milton's Dam.  There are photos of him in Rosemary Archer's Book The Versatile Arabian Horse.  He must have other progeny in the UK.

There are 20 approved Shayga Stallions in France.  The mother stud book is in Germany.  You might find this link helpful.  www.shagyafrance.fr

Veronigue the website manager speaks English.


----------



## magic104 (30 August 2010)

Thanks Rollin will check it out


----------



## pintoarabian (30 August 2010)

Alwin Schockemöhle's Rex The Robber, a great icon of the seventies was 50% Arabian and he won the European Silver Medal at Hickstead in 1973. Many of us grew up being inspired by such horses, little knowing at the time that so much Arabian blood was coursing through their veins.


----------



## Rollin (30 August 2010)

We used the German bred stallion Tatianus.  Frozen semen is available for him.  They also have a second stallion now which I haven't seen.  They have our colt Under Milkwood in their brochure.

www.harasdesgriottes.com


----------



## cariad (30 August 2010)

My advanced medium dressage horse is a part bred by an Arab stallion out of a TB/Hanoverian mare. He is 16.1hh and looks at first glance like a chunky TB, but then you notice the huge liquid eyes, the little pointy ears and the way he carries his tail. He also has two white hind hooves. I believe he was an intermediate eventer before changing to pure dressage. He is very intelligent and has the most wonderful temperament. He is 25/26 now. Someone else I was "talking" to via the forum said that one of the things against Arabs is the fact that they are often too small for most people, but a part bred/Anglocan overcome that. I also said that we were at Equifest recently and in the ridden class was a 14.3hh 29 year old Cleveland Bay x Arab, still in regular work and really sweet.


----------



## mojito (30 August 2010)

I think that arab crossed with connemara is an excellent cross for a sports pony. Below are pics of my arab x connemara mare, she show jumped, evented and did dressage so a great all rounder, also a pic of her foal lola this year who is one quarter arab and 3 quarters connemara who will hopefully be a show jumping pony.


----------



## gingerarab (30 August 2010)

My favourite stallion at the moment is Marcus Aurelius who is owned by Avonbrook Stud, he has produced some fantastice quality youngstock for the part bred/performance market

http://www.avonbrookstud.co.uk/


----------



## romarnic (30 August 2010)

I think that you cant beat a dash of arab in your sports horse.

If you look into the pedigrees of a lot of the German horses you will be surprised how much there is!

I am very proud of the fact that my now deceased AA was graded as a sports horse and also graded into the main trakehner stud book. He carried 50% arab.

We were always very proud of his arab heritage.

Nicky


----------



## no_no_nanette (30 August 2010)

As eventrider has said earlier, Finn Guinness (and his father before him) has always been an enthusiast of using Arabs and AAs in sport horse breeding : it might be worth looking at the Biddenden Stud website to check out Persiflage, who we thought was a cracker when we went to visit, and had a lovely temperement.  I think that the Guinnesses also have some Connie X Arab youngstock!  But they are a rarity amongst sport horse breeders in the UK (if not unique?) in using their homebred Arab stallions on WB and TB mares to breed for quality, toughness and stamina


----------



## mistonia (31 August 2010)

heres my 6yo pb arab.  Her sire was a straight russian arab, who raced, show jumped and showed.  Currently we have show jumped, inhand and ridden showing, dressage, portable xc, working hunter, sport horse classes, pleasure rides, .  I think the arab influence in the sport horses is the way forward.  we have been telling people for years to breed there mares to arabs, with much sceptic.  I find they are very talented, easy trained, intelligent, have fantastic jumps, great endurance, athleticism and scope.  As well as great temperments and wonderful attitude to work.  

dressage






Show jumping











showing
















working hunter






xc


----------



## magic104 (31 August 2010)

Someone else I was "talking" to via the forum said that one of the things against Arabs is the fact that they are often too small for most people, but a part bred/Anglocan overcome that.

I have heard the same thing, despite them being ridden by grown men in the desert!  But if you dont feel comfortable on a smaller horse, it is no consolation.  The other myth was Arabs would not go through water, more rider issue then Arab I think.  I prefer the PB's & AA's again because I like a taller horse & something a bit wider.  Scindian Magic though was about 16hh & his sire Indian Magic 15.3hh which my PB traced back to on the dams side.  The bigger Arabs were not popular with most arab purists, a shame because you now dont see many at that height.


----------



## EstherYoung (31 August 2010)

Those wanting a bigger more substantial arab could do worse than looking at the Bahraini arabs. I absolutely fell in love with Shuwaiman Al Bahrain when we visited the Lees place.


----------



## Rollin (31 August 2010)

EstherYoung said:



			Those wanting a bigger more substantial arab could do worse than looking at the Bahraini arabs. I absolutely fell in love with Shuwaiman Al Bahrain when we visited the Lees place.
		
Click to expand...

Heather Warburton at Whippletree Stud (nr. Manchester) has Bahraini Arabs, she too crossed them with CB's.  Interestingly Heather has a CB mare who was 9th in the UK cup competing against Arabs in endurance over 80kms.


----------



## cruiseline (31 August 2010)

magic104 said:



			I have heard the same thing, despite them being ridden by grown men in the desert!
		
Click to expand...

The minimum weight (rider and saddle) for an FEI race over here in the desert is 75 kg. 

We also have heavy weight races (minimum weight of rider is 75 kg) and I have know arabians under 15 hands carrying over 90 kg for 120 kilometres and achieving speeds averaging 20 - 24 kilometres an hour and more.


----------



## _MizElz_ (31 August 2010)

My mare is Arab x Selle Francais, and it's a cross I really do love  I'd certainly look for the same/similar cross if I were looking for another horse, for sure


----------



## Hollycat (31 August 2010)

WOW!  So many gorgeous horses on this thread!

After what cruiseline says about the endurance races I don't feel quite so guilty riding the 16hh shagya mare with my 75kg weight  She has never had any problem carrying me even when the weather has been hot. I certainly wouldn't have ridden her if I felt I was too heavy, but she's quite substantial and is actually quite a lot of horse underneath you.

It interesting to note that a common factor in this thread is the age of these arab cross comp horses.  So many in their late teens and 20's yet all looking like youngsters and going strong 

Just wanted to say - yes, really happy here Rollin.  Once Hungarian people get to know you and trust you they are incredicbly open and generous


----------



## Rollin (31 August 2010)

Hollycat said:



			WOW!  So many gorgeous horses on this thread!

After what cruiseline says about the endurance races I don't feel quite so guilty riding the 16hh shagya mare with my 75kg weight  She has never had any problem carrying me even when the weather has been hot. I certainly wouldn't have ridden her if I felt I was too heavy, but she's quite substantial and is actually quite a lot of horse underneath you.

It interesting to note that a common factor in this thread is the age of these arab cross comp horses.  So many in their late teens and 20's yet all looking like youngsters and going strong 

Just wanted to say - yes, really happy here Rollin.  Once Hungarian people get to know you and trust you they are incredicbly open and generous 

Click to expand...

Waiting for you to come back on line.  Why not start another thread about how you came to be in Hungary and what you are doing.  It would be very interesting.

By the way I received a surprise email to my website a couple of months ago from a lady in East Anglia.  She had acquired a Shagya mare hacked from Hungary to the UK by two chaps, one a vet.  She was looking for a stallion.  The mare was an O'Bajan.


----------



## pintoarabian (31 August 2010)

Our stallion, Incandescent Flame, as a 3 year old at his CHAPS stallion grading. Here he is going over the practice jump. He had NEVER jumped in a jumping lane before. Excuse his winter coat, it was November. By the way, he passed! He is over 82% Arab.







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/3057020106/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/

Our Anglo mare, Silverfrost Fantasia, practising at home. She is 50% Arab.






The new kid on the block, Laguna Flame, jumping in his first competitive class. He is 93.75% Arab.


----------



## whirlwindhorses (31 August 2010)

My Partbred Arab (50%) Silver Whirlwind has been bred to a variety of mares over the last few years including Warmblood, TB and Irish Sport Horses with bloodlines that include Clover Hill, Cruising, Donauwind and Skippy. Most of these are aged between 2 and 5 years so are yet to compete. Here are some of his older ones, all the below are 25% arab. 









































3yr old out of Cruising Grand daughter





2yr old by Westpoint Quickfire (Quickstar/Fulton) out of Winter Whirlwind by Silver Whirlwind. She is reg 12.5% arab


----------



## whirlwindhorses (31 August 2010)

Purebred Arab Deemonstrator showing Arabs can jump!


----------



## Hollycat (31 August 2010)

Rollin said:



			Waiting for you to come back on line.  Why not start another thread about how you came to be in Hungary and what you are doing.  It would be very interesting.

By the way I received a surprise email to my website a couple of months ago from a lady in East Anglia.  She had acquired a Shagya mare hacked from Hungary to the UK by two chaps, one a vet.  She was looking for a stallion.  The mare was an O'Bajan.
		
Click to expand...

I may do that tomorrow!  Not sure my adventures from lawyer to vet are very interesting though.  I did used to be a stuntwoman and bodyguard in LA - possibly sounds quite interesting but in practice not really 

That is quite some hack!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rollin (1 September 2010)

Hollycat said:



			I may do that tomorrow!  Not sure my adventures from lawyer to vet are very interesting though.  I did used to be a stuntwoman and bodyguard in LA - possibly sounds quite interesting but in practice not really 

That is quite some hack!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Well that is what endurance is all about.  After all Napoleon hacked all the way to Moscow.  (still haven't found out how to use smiley faces).  He had a love of Arabs and I am sure that is why they are so popular today in France.  The first Cadre Noir instructors have the date 1815 beside their names.


----------



## Rollin (1 September 2010)

PS Hollycat.  There is a project for you.  Buy a Shagya, ride it home to UK and get us all to sponsor you.  Some of us might even join you on the ride.


----------



## Pipkin (1 September 2010)

magic104 said:



			The other myth was Arabs would not go through water, more rider issue then Arab I think.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting, my PBA has issues with water...she cant get enough of it 
Out on hacks she heads for every puddle no matter how big or deep and splashes her way through them she loves it!
All horses should have arab in them, I always said id never own anything arab but my mare is quite possibly the most perfect horse for me...so willing and looks after me and jumps like a stag  and she a flying machine, feeling her move up gears is exhilirating!
Sire is arab and dam is tb x hanoverian.


----------



## Jade&Syrah (1 September 2010)

Performance Arabians: I do love Incandescent Flame! Always have  Loved meeting him. 

Here's my mare, she has endless amounts of scope, shes 97.5% arab we've worked out, but due to no lines available for her dam she cannot be registered as that. 



























My mare in the sea


----------



## gadetra (1 September 2010)

This is my 4 yr old out of the pure bred arab Red house Condor: (sorry they're big I don't know how to shrink them!)













She is so straightforward and easy it's unreal. Unfortunately she is for sale as I'm 5'10 and my sister (teh rider in the pics) is 6ft tall and the mare's only 15.1hh. I'm putting off her sale for as long as possible though...it's nice to have a 'normal' bother-free horse about the place!!


----------



## rubyrumba (3 September 2010)

You only have to look on Biddesden stud's website (Tamarillo's breeders) to see that all the horses are bred for performance. I have a 2 year old Anglo arab from the stud by Sisyrinchium and he is just so bold and brave, he does ANYTHING i ask him to. I am so excited about him!! He also has been doing very well showing.


----------



## rubyrumba (3 September 2010)




----------



## magic104 (3 September 2010)

Has anyone seen any offspring by Moonshine Pharo or seen him in the flesh?


----------



## competitiondiva (4 September 2010)

OMG!!!! Well I have to say I've followed this thread initially, but haven't read all the posts, but as I'm on the look out for potential stallions, for a foal that will be saleable, if my mare doesn't come sound, I came across this stallion:

http://pelionstud.co.uk/stallions/indien-de-here

Full up anglo arab, 148cm and jumping out of his skin!! What talent!!!


----------



## Rollin (5 September 2010)

competitiondiva said:



			OMG!!!! Well I have to say I've followed this thread initially, but haven't read all the posts, but as I'm on the look out for potential stallions, for a foal that will be saleable, if my mare doesn't come sound, I came across this stallion:

http://pelionstud.co.uk/stallions/indien-de-here

Full up anglo arab, 148cm and jumping out of his skin!! What talent!!!
		
Click to expand...

French bred.  The French love their Arabs and Anglos.  That is how I started my quest.  I saw a young middleweight hunter (also a few miles from Reading) whose dam was a Percheron and sire an Arab.  The owner told me they had 'tall Arabians' in France so I went in search of a tall Arab and finished up in Hungary.

I believed that the Cleveland Bay with plenty of bone would make a better cross than the Percheron and here I am.


----------



## smiffyimp (5 September 2010)

Anglo Arab - my baby. Damera (Pure bred Crabbet) x Delta Dancer (TB)
http://i923.photobucket.com/albums/ad73/joesharpe1/wixode290810206.jpg


----------



## silver zaanif (10 September 2010)

Well i brought my arab with the thought of useing him as a stock improver for sport, his attitude is so trainable and intelligent, and for my broken back he is comfortable.... i accept that pure arab is not for everyone, but a bit of arab can rally improve some breeds, after all its worked for other stud books.. the trakhner stud book for instance... 

 What lets them down is the arabian showing world and i totaly agree with the letter in H&H reacently about the arab nationals, 1ft 6 jumping. are they trying extra hard to damage the breed's reputation, and a walk trot test!!! I mean come on ,that should be a showcase for the arab not for introduceing novice horses.

here he is any way , 4yrs old in these pics showing natural ablity that might make some anti arabs change thire minds!!!? 

clearly no one has told him arabs cant jump.


----------



## cruiseline (10 September 2010)

They forgot to tell this horse that Arabians can't do dressage either 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEKoSoWF4mE&feature=related


----------



## Shakira38 (10 September 2010)

I have a 14.3hh coloured mare with unknown breeding from Germany. I am looking at trying to breed a coloured foal next year and have been looking at coloured warmblood type stallions at stud but every now and again I feel tempted to go for a coloured PB arab. There is one stallion I've seen that is about 30 something % arab and rest Saddlebred. So the resulting foal would be around 15% arab blood. As I say my mare is of unknown breeding and is quite refined herself but is of show hunter pony stamp. Has anyone bred any similar 'types'? Would love to see some pics of the results... My theory is if I did decide on a PBA I could also enter the PBA classes at my county shows as well as the coloureds... Some pics below:
















& this is a link to a picture of her at Kent County earlier this year http://www.flickr.com/photos/lewishardingphotography/4815764951/sizes/l/in/set-72157624553279518/


----------



## EstherYoung (10 September 2010)

My little yearling is a welsh D crossed with a saddlebred x arab (SV The X Factor)

I have no idea what he will end up like but he's a bit of a dude at the moment:


----------



## magic104 (11 September 2010)

EstherYoung said:



			My little yearling is a welsh D crossed with a saddlebred x arab (SV The X Factor)

I have no idea what he will end up like but he's a bit of a dude at the moment:





Click to expand...

For sure!  Very nice stamp & I agree Arabs should be showing their stuff outside of the show ring.


----------



## ColourFan (11 September 2010)

I just love that little bit of extra that arabians and english thoroughbreds bring to the mix when used with warmbloods!  They definitely improve the stock.
My 'grandmother' mare is 23 years old, is 60% OX and 10% XX (rest is warmblood), and plays with her great-grandson of 16 months ... who I might add is now about 160-162 cm.  She's my anchor in the pasture ... does not run from anything but will turn and face 'danger', with the rest of the tiny herd (her daughter, granddaughter and ggson) standing a couple of meters behind her!

Her children have all gone into sport, being it B to Z level dressage, 100-140 cm jumping, western pleasure or endurance!   Yep a very very allround mare.

Last year I bred her daughter to a partbred arabian endurance/dressage stallion, 'Sun Champagne Charly' and got a fantastic colt that was snapped up within a couple of months.  
The sire gives great rideable horses,  even has a couple internationally competing endurance horses (Red Pink):  http://www.murillo.be/pics58.html
http://www.murillo.be/images/Hour8.jpg


----------



## Seahorse (11 September 2010)

Can't believe I've only just seen this thread!
My wonderful horse is 50% arab by Saker out of a Hanovarian x TB mare. He was bred at Harwood Arabian Stud along with his 2 1/2 sisters which are out of the same mare but by Kasadi. One of his sisters was put in foal to Greenbank Harlequin and has produced the coloured stallion Harlequince who stands at Pferde Stud.
http://www.pferdestud.com/#/harlequince/4538624854
He's stunning and so much like my horse, only mine is grey lol!

Shotgun Blues


----------



## melbobineau (24 September 2010)

I'm also the proud owner of a 2 year old Shagya filly by Amica and Tatianus. Hence she is the half sister of Rollin's colt. I had her with me in UK until recently but we moved to Italy but might come back there one day. I plan to compete her in 3 days events and/or show jumping as far as we can get together. But might put her in fall next year before, depending at her conformation next summer. For now she is enjoying her time in a French stud farm with other youngters and adult horse within 40 hectares of nice hilly field, Hence she got the musculature of a working horse!

Her at exactly 2 year old in June:






















By doing this all day:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgFWKo08k0s

Her back hind muscles are like that:








Her as a foal with her dame:


----------



## Avonbrook (25 September 2010)

This 4yo is the result of putting a NaStA performance tested 15hh pure bred arabian onto a 16.3hh SHB(GB) graded TBx mare.







He stood champion having looked after his junior handler (with his 2 year old even bigger full brother and his junior handler in reserve).







He is now going very sweetly under saddle and will go eventing, although he may well do a couple of years in ridden showing on the way.


----------



## melbobineau (25 September 2010)

There is KB Omega Fahim, a US black arab stallion who is also approved for shagya breeding. He compete as quite a high (sorry not used to US competition levels), at least at st George level.








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUJpbHaum-U


----------



## Hollycat (25 September 2010)

This has been a great thread.  So many gorgeous arab horses HHO members have!

Thats little black stallion looked like he would be great fun to own and ride


----------



## magic104 (19 October 2010)

With 5 (I think Im correct) AA's at WEG this year do you think there will be any interest in the AA as an event horse?

Havenir D'Azac/Karim Florent Laghouagh (FR), Gadget De La Cere/Dirk Schrade (GER), Khanjer Black/Yoshiaki Oiwa (JPN), Dourango/Marco Cappai (ITA) & Ekus TW/Serguei Fofanoff (BRA).  There would have been 6 but Tatchou the french horse was injured earlier.

Havenir D'Azac is by the TB Neustrien ex of an AA by Krac du Beziat.  Sadly he was eliminated in the dressage because of blood in his mouth.

Gadget De La Cere by AA Athos de Ceran ex of an AA by Samuel again eliminated, this time due to a fall on the XC

Khanjer Black by AA Khanjer Joli ex of an AA by Donald Duck -  38th of 80 entries



Dourango by Flamengo ex of an AA by Olympique London withdrew before the show jumping

Ekus T.W eliminated XC after 3 refusals

I know the performance was not outstanding, but they got there when plenty others did not.


----------



## htobago (19 October 2010)

eventrider23 said:



			They are definitely still being used in sports horse breeding.  Biddesden stud who bred and own Tamarillo are still breeding PB Arab sport horses including the PB stallion Persiflage.  Plus the stallion H Tobago is being used on a lot of WB mares with super results.  The Trakehner stud book also still accept Arabs in the book and so they are definitely still being used to improve breeds.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the mention of Tobago, eventrider! He does indeed seem to be attracting increasing interest from serious sport-horse breeders - watch out for forthcoming foals from some excellent, fully-graded (SHB(GB) and Trakehner) mares...  

The F1 cross to a pure-bred Arab (especially a 'show-Arab' like Tobago) is still somewhat unusual in this country, though - and I am very grateful to the innovative breeders who are using my boy, as I am keen to promote the use of Arab blood in sport-horse breeding.

These breeders share my belief that the right Arab blood (particularly from the big-moving Russian lines) can add the refinement and quick-thinking agility for which TB blood is normally used, but with the loss of elevated movement that can occur with the TB cross.


----------



## pintoarabian (19 October 2010)

....and let's not forget that Pippa Funnell's young horse, Redesigned, who was 5th in the Individual 3 Day Event at the World Equestrian Games is also a part bred Arab!


----------



## htobago (20 October 2010)

Sorry, my text should of course have read "...WITHOUT the loss of elevated movement that can occur with the TB cross"!


----------



## htobago (20 October 2010)

pintoarabian said:



			....and let's not forget that Pippa Funnell's young horse, Redesigned, who was 5th in the Individual 3 Day Event at the World Equestrian Games is also a part bred Arab!
		
Click to expand...

I didn't know that! Do you have a link to this pedigree?


----------



## Shakira38 (20 October 2010)

htobago said:



			I didn't know that! Do you have a link to this pedigree?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?z=pt3fYv&d=redesigned


----------



## carlo_mio (20 October 2010)

I really liked Persiflage when I saw him at Biddenden : and as a bit of an aside, but related to the theme of introducing outcrosses to WB breeds to improve stamina, movement, etc ... I heard from the owner of a prize-winning Andalsian the other day that several German studs have started to use an Andalusian stallion on some of their mares .....  Interesting!


----------



## htobago (20 October 2010)

magic104 said:



			With 5 (I think Im correct) AA's at WEG this year do you think there will be any interest in the AA as an event horse?

Havenir D'Azac/Karim Florent Laghouagh (FR), Gadget De La Cere/Dirk Schrade (GER), Khanjer Black/Yoshiaki Oiwa (JPN), Dourango/Marco Cappai (ITA) & Ekus TW/Serguei Fofanoff (BRA).  There would have been 6 but Tatchou the french horse was injured earlier.

Havenir D'Azac is by the TB Neustrien ex of an AA by Krac du Beziat.  Sadly he was eliminated in the dressage because of blood in his mouth.

Gadget De La Cere by AA Athos de Ceran ex of an AA by Samuel again eliminated, this time due to a fall on the XC

Khanjer Black by AA Khanjer Joli ex of an AA by Donald Duck -  38th of 80 entries



Dourango by Flamengo ex of an AA by Olympique London withdrew before the show jumping

Ekus T.W eliminated XC after 3 refusals

I know the performance was not outstanding, but they got there when plenty others did not.
		
Click to expand...

From Pintoarabian and Shakira's info, it seems that Redesigned, 5th at WEG, is also an Anglo-Arab. His damline is almost entirely AA, and there is some AA in the sireline as well - on pedigree he looks to be 50% AA, so I wonder why he was not included in the official list of AAs competing at WEG?


----------



## pintoarabian (20 October 2010)

Sorry to be pedantic, but Redesigned is a part bred Arab not an Anglo. The British definition of Anglo is only Thoroughbred and Arabian blood. Although the French definition of Anglo allows a small percentage of another breed there is more than that in Redesigned's pedigree, mainly Selle Francais, a breed which itself carries Arabian blood. It is very probable that many more top horses carry Arabian lines somewhere in their pedigrees but some people prefer not to admit to it.


----------



## htobago (21 October 2010)

So sorry pintoarabian - you are absolutely right, of course! Redesigned is PBA, not AA. Can't believe I could be such a twerp - I was clearly having a major blonde moment there! 

What I should have said was that he should be in the official list of PBAs at WEG. But there is almost certainly no such list - which is a shame. 

I would love to know how many of the horses at WEG have Arab blood - probably quite a few, as you say, including all of the SFs? I can't help wondering if the Arab blood could be a factor in the ever-increasing success of the SF?


----------



## magic104 (21 October 2010)

carlo_mio said:



			I really liked Persiflage when I saw him at Biddenden : and as a bit of an aside, but related to the theme of introducing outcrosses to WB breeds to improve stamina, movement, etc ... I heard from the owner of a prize-winning Andalsian the other day that several German studs have started to use an Andalusian stallion on some of their mares .....  Interesting!
		
Click to expand...

Yes we saw one at Addington as part of a demo either end of last year or earlier this year.  There was a post about it at the time.


----------



## ThoroughbredStar (21 October 2010)

Rollin- lovely lovely horses!!!!

From previous threads some might know I am a BIG fan of the Anglo Arab. A very good, versatile horse and should be more of them. Wish they would breed more rather than WB


----------



## x1xpixiex1x (21 October 2010)

I have a PB Arab she is x thoroughbred, most people think I'm mad but she is so good and learns so quickly, I think arabs are one of the most prettiest breeds and i love showing her. She looks more arab than thoroughbred. She is only 2 at the moment but when she is broken I am hoping to do endurance with her.

I also am looking at taking a Arab x welsh pony on full loan in the meantime to ride and even she is very chilled out. Most people just think they are very highly strung and hard work. yes hard work maybe but they aren't always on their toes 

O and who said arabs cant jump, my 2yr old is pretty good at jumping out the stable over the wheelbarrow blocking the door whilst i muck out  xx


----------



## Andalusianlover (21 October 2010)

I used to ride a fully graded Arab stallion in Germany almost 20 years ago.  Boy could that horse jump.  He was superb.

I love Arabs and wish I had the time and money to own one again but I've been converted to Andalusians, who can also jump superbly I might add.


----------



## magic104 (21 October 2010)

I have been looking at Arabs/AA & PBA stallions to cover a TB mare by Faustus x Grundy x King's Troop.  She is a deep bodied mare, a little narrow though and a touch upright but not stick legs & a good length of rein.  She could do with being a bit more active behind but otherwise is a straight mover.  

Moonshine Pharo PBA more sentimental because of his connection to Ombre Solaire.  Concerns that he maybe a little long in the back & has no competition record.  He stands a long way away so not seen any of his offspring either.  The last info on the site was "He has huge movement and will come out to do the four year old dressage young horse classes next year."  doesnt appear to have happened.  He stands at Grafham so also surprised he does not appear to have been put forward for grading.

Saudee Arab has the height 16hh & movement

Roe Jalmood Arab really like his dam Pr Midnite Magic she has another son Roe Namrood but he is only 15.1 not sure if either are big enough.  Mare is 16.1hh & dont want anything smaller the 16hh.

All That Jazz AA by Ss City Lights & from the same stud & the one I prefer of the 2 Persiflage AA by Primitive Rising

As she is a full TB I am happy to use a full arab but I have struggled to find a good one over 15.2hh.  Has to be in the UK as would like to see it in the flesh, any ideas?


----------



## Durham (21 October 2010)

I was spectating at the Sports Pony Society grading last weekend and there was a very nice Crabbett stallion up for grading - Silver Zaanif, by Lutfi Pasha out of Imperial Silver lace by Shabash.  Stands 154 cm and has a fantastic jump.  I will keep him on my watch list to use for sure


----------



## magic104 (22 October 2010)

Durham said:



			I was spectating at the Sports Pony Society grading last weekend and there was a very nice Crabbett stallion up for grading - Silver Zaanif, by Lutfi Pasha out of Imperial Silver lace by Shabash.  Stands 154 cm and has a fantastic jump.  I will keep him on my watch list to use for sure
		
Click to expand...

Very nice & he can jump, but for me I do not want any chance of a grey.  Having had a few spot as a teenager I will never forget how hard it was to keep him clean, especially on show days!


----------



## amandaco2 (23 October 2010)

melbobineau said:



			There is KB Omega Fahim, a US black arab stallion who is also approved for shagya breeding. He compete as quite a high (sorry not used to US competition levels), at least at st George level.








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUJpbHaum-U

Click to expand...

ohhhh YUM!


----------



## magic104 (23 October 2010)

Anyone come across stock by Sambist 15.3hh bay Arab x Balaton x Topol
http://www.gadebrookstud.com/


----------



## eventrider23 (23 October 2010)

I used to work with a racing Arab by him called Samid.  Lovely horse....quite sharp but then he was a fit racer....otherwise a real sweetie.


----------



## htobago (23 October 2010)

magic104 said:



			Anyone come across stock by Sambist 15.3hh bay Arab x Balaton x Topol
http://www.gadebrookstud.com/

Click to expand...

I loooove Sambist - super horse and v good sire - I recommended him to someone on another thread here just recently. Fab Russian bloodlines, and he's the typiest of the racing stallions. 

(I have no connections at all to this horse - just a big fan.)


----------



## Avonbrook (23 October 2010)

Sambist has thrown some very nice stock who are doing a variety of different jobs.  He is also an AHS premium stallion which would mean that a foal from a performance mare that meets their criteria would merit a payment from the AHS performance scheme on registration.

Don't be too quick to rule out a smaller pure-bred.  As an example, mine is 15hh, a NaStA performance tested AHS premium stallion who has thrown 3 16.1hh+ part-breds from my 16.3hh TBx mare, the 2 year old is already bigger than his mother.  Also a 16hh still to grow some more 4yo from a warmblood mare and the purebred foal I have this year will be bigger than her dam.  When you look back, he has some bigger horses behind him and this is coming through.

And they all jump , but then the mares are performance mares too.


----------



## Tannis (24 October 2010)

We totally support the use of Arabs in sport horse breeding - and we event our pure bred Arabians.

Many years ago, I remember reading that a performance breeder used to add a dash of native pony blood to add the speed and agility.  We've adopted the same approach but replaced the native pony with Arabian breeding.

Our pure bred mare, Taragun was made World Arabian Horse Organisation Horse of the Year for her eventing, partnered by our (then) 12 year old daughter.  We were presented with the award by Tamarillo's owner (who also happens to be a senior committee member of the Arab Horse Society).

We also have a wonderful French bred Anglo, a 16.3, who has taken our daughter to JRN and who previously competed to 3* level and represented France and Italy.

This year, we started competing our pure bred stallion, Templars Orchestral Pearl - he's 15.3.

The Arabian horse is a wonderful breed.  The bond with them has to be earned, but once formed, it is a life long partnership that will never fade and they will literally give their lives for you.  It's one of the closest relationships people can ever experience.  

I know I'm biased and I'm prepared to be convinced otherwise but after 20 years of people trying to dissuade me, I still believe that Arabian bloodlines are the holy grail in having the ability to add courage, talent, temperament, style and immeasurable amounts of love!


----------



## magic104 (24 October 2010)

You learn something new everyday Tannis, as I had always connected your stud more to the TB then the Arab.  I never knew you stood an Arab stallion for starters.  I had a look on the AHS website, but could not find anything but the premium stallions.  I had already looked at Olympus Hale Bop, in-fact I had considered him 6yrs ago but went for a pure Trak instead.


----------



## htobago (24 October 2010)

Magic104 - you learned something good today! Tannis and her family and their super-talented horses have the admiration and affection of everyone in the Arab-horse world, myself very much included.


----------



## Tannis (24 October 2010)

If someone can let me know how to post photos, I can post some of our pure breds out doing what they do best - affiliated eventing 

thanks

and thanks for the lovely comments Kate - don't forget it was your old boy that gave us the determination to follow in his hoof steps


----------



## magic104 (25 October 2010)

Tannis said:



			If someone can let me know how to post photos, I can post some of our pure breds out doing what they do best - affiliated eventing 

thanks

and thanks for the lovely comments Kate - don't forget it was your old boy that gave us the determination to follow in his hoof steps  

Click to expand...

You need a photobucket account (FOC) http://s46.photobucket.com you upload your photos & then copy the IMG Code onto here, works for me






I forgot to edit otherwise they come out huuge like this one, oops


----------



## silver zaanif (9 November 2010)

I've met Sambist , he is lovely, Zaanif went for a holiday to cover a couple of mares where Sambist lives, he is a beautifull horse.


----------



## htobago (10 November 2010)

Tannis said:



			If someone can let me know how to post photos, I can post some of our pure breds out doing what they do best - affiliated eventing 

thanks

and thanks for the lovely comments Kate - don't forget it was your old boy that gave us the determination to follow in his hoof steps  

Click to expand...

Sorry Tannis - somehow missed your last post on this thread! Thank you - General Lee Gold was indeed a super little horse. I still miss him. Did you know that two great-grandchildren of GLG were born this year? (Both by Tobago, so both very special to me for many reasons!)

Would be lovely to see photos on here of your fabulous eventing Arabs!!


----------



## tristar (10 November 2010)

i'm  breeding andalusian x anglo-arabs, my youngster now 2 half years old is 62.1/2 % thoroughbred, 12. 1/2 % arab, 25 % andalusian, he is the result of 40 years breeding , my fourth generation, 16 hands grey gelding, i can't wait to ride him later on!  he looks like something between an eventer a dressage horse and a unicorn!


----------



## lizness (17 November 2010)

Tannis lets please see your photo's. There are good step by step guides to photos in photo galleery page at top as a sticky. Or just open a photobucket account and copy and paste the IMG code onto message


----------



## Hollycat (18 November 2010)

I was on Chronicle of the Horse forum and thought this was interesting re an arab stallion

Is Orlow is..." A pure bred Arabian-stallion, who won his dressage index in his performance-test against warmbloods in 2009."
Approved by the Hannoverian Verband, among others. Information here:
http://www.hengsthaltung-kathmann.de...ang=2&idcat=61

And the dressage footage nof this arab stallion with Conrad Sumacher is great too  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erQJI6DCFL8


----------



## Tannis (26 November 2010)

I'll try and post some - hope it works!!


The Pure Breds

The Talented and Beautiful Taragun (Shogun x Taretta) a 14.2 liver chestnut mare who had been a field ornament for over ten years before turning her hoof to eventing.  Here she is partnered with (then) 12 year old daughter.  Taragun was awarded World Horse Organisation Horse of the Year and received her award from the Hon Finn Guinness (owner of the incomparable Tamarillo)







Receiving the award







Having fun























And our pure bred stallion, Harley, Templars Orchestral Pearl (Last Crescendo x Templars Magic Pearl) who started this year.  He's had a lot of set backs (long story that I won't bore you with) but suffice to say that due to mistreatment by a producer, he almost lost his life, had had a fractured pedal bone and a complete nervous breakdown.  He has now recovered well enough (physically but more importanly, emotionally, to partner our now 15 year old daughter.  Home bred on home bred, there is no better feeling in the whole wide world!!!!

























The Part bred

Our little 14.2 part bred pony, Twist Hoeves Nancy (Kooihuster Folkert x Brukels Marabella).  Nancy is now in foal to thHarley's sire so hoping for a little baby, high percentage sport pony next year 









The Anglo


The most wonderful horse ever (if he was human, I'd marry him).  The 16.3 French Anglo Arabe, Heron de la Forge (Prince Ig'Or x Isis).  Again partnered by 15 year old Evie and competing JRN.


I love this photo - I call it "the look of love".  They were placed at Milton Keynes Unaffiliated Event in the Open class with Evie being the youngest rider by many years.  We honestly didn't think they'd made it into the placings and we were all thrilled to bits.  But none of us quite as much as daughter 








And here they are in action:

















4 very different horses/ponies but all with a minimum 40% Arab blood  


Flying the Flag for Arabian bloodlines


----------



## Maesfen (26 November 2010)

Stunning, well worth waiting for, thank you.  Makes me even more impatient now!


----------



## Tannis (26 November 2010)

Thank you


----------



## lizness (26 November 2010)

Yah! Thanks Tannis.
Especially like the anglo, and the other two! Nice to see soem good action photos. Are they all stallions?


----------



## Tannis (28 November 2010)

No, the top one (the liver chestnut) is a mare, the second one (the grey is a stallion), the roan is a mare and the bay is a gelding (sadly - he's just what I would love to breed - he's my role model  )


----------



## marmalade76 (28 November 2010)

pintoarabian said:



			Sorry to be pedantic, but Redesigned is a part bred Arab not an Anglo. The British definition of Anglo is only Thoroughbred and Arabian blood. Although the French definition of Anglo allows a small percentage of another breed there is more than that in Redesigned's pedigree, mainly Selle Francais, a breed which itself carries Arabian blood. It is very probable that many more top horses carry Arabian lines somewhere in their pedigrees but some people prefer not to admit to it.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree, it seems that anything with a bit of arab in it is described as an anglo these days. 

I also agree that some folks don't always admit that their horses have arab in them as it's not fashionable.

ETA love your chestnuts Tannis!


----------



## Rab (19 October 2013)

sdoherty said:



			i was never a big fan of arabs until the purebred stallion "red house condor" came to live with us a few years ago and now i think every mare should be crossed with an arab. ive got a daughter and three of condors sons and curiosity is making me want to keep them all. they seem to last forever, condors 24 and he's still ridden and acts like a 3 yr old out on the roads. i def think more effort should be put into encouraging people to use arabs to improve their breeds.
		
Click to expand...


Hi, We had a daughter of redhouse condor called Heather Queen she was a JA pony 14.2 she will be twenty now and could jump like a gazelle with a temperment to die for. would love to see some photos of the old boy if possible could you send to rabmarnic@btinternet.com  would be very grateful, thanks


----------



## Rollin (20 October 2013)

Tannis you mention Shogun in your post.  Is that the Shagya stallion Shogun who stands in France?


----------



## Wundahorse (24 October 2013)

Evadiva1514 said:



			This is my young Arab x Trakehner mare. Her sire was a pure bred arab who had done well in endurance and was a 'Sky Arabian' and came from the famous Sky Crusader line. Her dam was a Trakehner mare who is by Downlands Hasardeur. My mare is rather fine and has the paces of a warmblood with the speed, intelligence and willlingness of the arab coming through... Im thrilled to bits with her and wouldn't hesitate to have another part bred arab. Here's my girl (apologies for the overload of photos):
























Click to expand...

Wow i met Sky Crusader in the flesh years ago and what a lovely stallion he was.Our grey in my avatar is ISH/SF and has a definite Arab face.The picture does not show it that well,but he looks like a big version of an Arab facially and is the most beautiful horse.Very hardy and kind too.Historically Arabs seem to have the most influence on other breeds.


----------



## Wundahorse (24 October 2013)

pintoarabian said:



			Alwin Schockemöhle's Rex The Robber, a great icon of the seventies was 50% Arabian and he won the European Silver Medal at Hickstead in 1973. Many of us grew up being inspired by such horses, little knowing at the time that so much Arabian blood was coursing through their veins.
		
Click to expand...

Rex the Robber was my favourite show jumper when i was a child and it was so lovely to see a German rider succeed on an Anglo Arab as opposed to a WB.Believe Rex the Robber was Shockemohles favoured horse too.


----------



## Wundahorse (24 October 2013)

melbobineau said:



			There is KB Omega Fahim, a US black arab stallion who is also approved for shagya breeding. He compete as quite a high (sorry not used to US competition levels), at least at st George level.








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUJpbHaum-U

Click to expand...

Simply,wow.


----------



## siffi the cat (24 October 2013)

as a breeder of Arabs I do of cause believe the Arabian has a lot of good sides to add to other breeds... I have bred a few Anglos by my one stallion and they are super, he also has fantastic part bred progeny.

Danish Warmblood, Trakhener, Hannoveranian all accept pure bred Arabs in their stud books....

most of the high level sporthorses does have Arab blood somewhere if you look back.... Milton was part bred Arab 

Jane, Little Arabians


----------



## siffi the cat (24 October 2013)

sorry for spelling errors but English is not my first launguage


Anglo colt TU Champion (pure bred) x TB mare 






Anglo filly TU Champion x TB mare






Part bred ponyTU Champion x welsh B/New Forest
3 years old, Danish national champion part bred foal, now graded welsh part bred stallion











Part bred pony TU Champion x welsh B ridden 15 times






Trakhener reg mare, now ridden garded in Danish warmbloods main stud book
Arab dam x Gribaldi






Trakhener reg foal Arab dam (dam of TU Champion) x Gribaldi






Trakhener colt same dam as above x hohenstein






Trakhener same breeding as above colt











Hannoverian Arab dam x De Noir











Hannoverian Arab dam x Crelido












that was a few owned by friends


----------

